# How to take Turinabol



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

As Turinabol has an active half life of 16hrs, is it typically taken all in one dose, say in the morning? The dose I am referring to is 20mg per day (2 times 10mg tabs). I'm starting low because I have not used this before.

Also, what are the typical doses used, I read you can take up to 40mg per day? And if taking a higher dose, would you then split it?

Also, what type of results to expect with heavy training and good diet?

Cheers.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Try a search mate. You'll likely need more like 80mg. Pastanchicken did 6 weeks at about that and kept about 7lbs I think.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive used it at 100mg ed for 8-10weeks 50mg in the morning and 50mg with my protein shake before workout

Tbol is quite weak so needs to be taken above 60mg each day for atleast 6 weeks imo

20mg is useless mate from my experience


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

you look like you are carring a fair bit of muscle in your avvy and are lean, so id reccomend taking 60-80mg each day, split morning and pre workout for 8weeks, see how you feel and you could extend to 10weeks as its not as harsh as dbol on the liver. It is quite expensive to run at a high dose for 10weeks, but gains are lean and good


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> you look like you are carring a fair bit of muscle in your avvy and are lean, so id reccomend taking 60-80mg each day, split morning and pre workout for 8weeks, see how you feel and you could extend to 10weeks as its not as harsh as dbol on the liver. It is quite expensive to run at a high dose for 10weeks, but gains are lean and good


Thanks for that. Would there be anything to expect in the way of sides at these doses though? Cheers.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i would say go 80mg ed .. split does through day with meal .. should be good


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

T-Flex said:


> Thanks for that. Would there be anything to expect in the way of sides at these doses though? Cheers.


Back /shin/ calf pumps probably.


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Trial and error....doses for everyone will be different depending on prior usage and such.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

only crazy pumps when training .. thats it .. no sides


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Made my head spin from HBP but it passed eventually. 50-60mg was good, I split the dose into 2


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> only crazy pumps when training .. thats it .. no sides


other than liver toxicity and a probable comprimised lipid profile


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i had no sides, some back pumps when doing deads and some widegrip pull ups but i still managed to do some cardio after my weight session.

I think its great stuff when ran quite high over a long period.

Sizar what brand did you use?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

dog boy tbol isnt that harsh on the liver no where near as bad as dbol or going out drinking each week


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i started of at 60mg split thru out the day for 2weeks then bumped up to 80mg for the last 5weeks mate,,


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

DogBoy said:


> other than liver toxicity and a probable comprimised lipid profile


what you going on about man,, your making tbol out to be the most toxic oral out there when its one of the mildest


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> i had no sides, some back pumps when doing deads and some widegrip pull ups but i still managed to do some cardio after my weight session.
> 
> I think its great stuff when ran quite high over a long period.
> 
> Sizar what brand did you use?


pro chem 10mg tab .. and a band lab .. can't say .. i think you can guess those once were 20mg tab


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> what you going on about man,, your making tbol out to be the most toxic oral out there when its one of the mildest


eh? did i just say OMG oral turinabol is the most toxic oral going? Or did i just say its a liver toxic oral? Which it is! Hes asking what sides there are and liver toxicity is one of them.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

sizar which did you think wer best pro chem or the band lab?

Im looking at starting them again in feb and ive only tried pro chem never the bw


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

DogBoy said:


> eh? did i just say OMG oral turinabol is the most toxic oral going? Or did i just say its a liver toxic oral? Which it is! Hes asking what sides there are and liver toxicity is one of them.


no i know that man, just how you replied to lift heavy's comment asif if was alot worse than what it is


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

pro chem i think .. i don't know .. but i got some insane pump esp doing bicep and chest to a point i couldn't carry on .. and i was my leanest ever been 5% body fat .. vains were popping out every where .. kinda scary lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> sizar which did you think wer best pro chem or the band lab?
> 
> Im looking at starting them again in feb and ive only tried pro chem never the bw


only tried the banned lab me mate and were ace, so if the others are better they will be magical :thumbup1: ,, im also planning on starting again on tbol in mid feb and also might run along with the trendflow gel that winger and hacks did cycles of


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill b running mine along side 1g test and 500mg tren. Using 5ml each week of prochem trentest300


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds good mate.. i just started a test E cycle 1st injectable .. yesturday was 2nd week i have put on a stone .. :S i'm carrying some water .. so i don't know if all the weight is water or not .. my muscle feels much bigger and fuller .. legs gone wild lol this week will be kicking in .. i can feel oily skin coming and bloody other things too lol .. feel bit stronger already ..follow my log bro


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> no i know that man, just how you replied to lift heavy's comment asif if was alot worse than what it is


i replied to sizars comment and i just said its a liver toxic oral and will comprimise lipid profiles,please tell me how that is making it sound worse than it is?

Would you rather no one gave the OP the full picture and then he can come back and say OMG my liver enzymes are elevated and my HDL is in the ****ter...."help"


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Ill b running mine along side 1g test and 500mg tren. Using 5ml each week of prochem trentest300


good stuff mate you should gain well,, i dont have the balls yet to inject :cursing:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

DogBoy said:


> i replied to sizars comment and i just said its a liver toxic oral and will comprimise lipid profiles,please tell me how that is making it sound worse than it is?
> 
> Would you rather no one gave the OP the full picture and then he can come back and say OMG my liver enzymes are elevated and my HDL is in the ****ter...."help"


ok dogman my bad


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> ok dogman my bad


no problem bro


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> good stuff mate you should gain well,, i dont have the balls yet to inject :cursing:


honestly i was the same .. coudn't inject but it's no where as bad as worrying about fooking liver.. i had some stomach pain i was ****ting it i thought my liver was giving up lol .. with injectable got no worries about that. do glute is just like normal injection ..


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> pro chem 10mg tab .. and a band lab .. can't say .. i think you can guess those once were 20mg tab


The I got are Bio Chem. Came in a sealed white pot with a hologram on the side. Little white 10mg tabs.


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

DogBoy said:


> i replied to sizars comment and i just said its a liver toxic oral and will comprimise lipid profiles,please tell me how that is making it sound worse than it is?
> 
> Would you rather no one gave the OP the full picture and then he can come back and say OMG my liver enzymes are elevated and my HDL is in the ****ter...."help"


Yea no worries mate, I have read up on it but just getting some info on how to split doses - all advice and knowledge is welcome as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DogBoy said:


> other than liver toxicity and a probable comprimised lipid profile


Can you bang some proof up of this please mate? I would be interested to see stuff to back this up, as from what mars has posted on here before regarding orals in general from conversations with a liver specialist, this supposed liver damage is basically a myth.


----------

